# Pausar emerge

## antogc

preguna de indole general, su puede pausar emerge por ejemplo instalando gnome para despues (apagado-encendido) retomarlo por el mismo sitio???

supongo q para pausarlo Ctrl+z, y para reanudarlo en la siguiente sesion???

gracias

----------

## ekz

Se puede hacer lo que dices, pero suspendiendo/hibernando el PC. Si quieres habilitar esto tiene que usar las sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources 

-----

EDIT:

Si te refieres a que estás instalando GNOME y vas en el paquete 25 de 60 (por decir algo), claro, lo cancelas con CRTL+C y puedes apagar el PC y al prenderlo basta con ejecutar emerge --resume y retomarás el emerge que estaba en curso en el paquete número 25, eso sí, no debes ejecutar ningún otro emerge entre estos.

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

¿No valdría simplemente ctrl-c apagar ordenador - encender ordenador emerge --resume?

----------

## sirope

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> ¿No valdría simplemente ctrl-c apagar ordenador - encender ordenador emerge --resume?

 

Sí, pero el último paquete que queda incompleto se recompila en el --resume... Este método sirve perfectamente para varios paquetes pequeños (kdebase-meta) Pero no para los superpaquetotes como openoffice.

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> preguna de indole general, su puede pausar emerge por ejemplo instalando gnome para despues (apagado-encendido) retomarlo por el mismo sitio???
> 
> supongo q para pausarlo Ctrl+z, y para reanudarlo en la siguiente sesion???
> 
> gracias

 

Si control+c y emerge --resume no te sirve y quieres seguir justo por donde estuviera, tendrás que mirarte lo de la hibernación.

El método de control+z jamás funcionará a no ser que se congele el estado de la ram antes de apager (hibernación). Cuando se apaga el ordenador, todos los programas en ejecución son completamente borrados de la ram, que es una memoria no estática. Por tanto, no hay forma de que el proceso suspendido siga vivo tras eso. Cuando se hiberna, por contra, lo que se hace el volcar el contenido de la ram en un disco no volátil, y luego volver a cargarlo al inicio.

EDIT: Alternativamente puedes probar esto:

```

FEATURES="keepwork" emerge --resume 

```

Que a veces funciona, y a veces no. Eso intenta seguir la compilación sin borrar lo que ya encuentre en el directorio de trabajo (donde se compilan los programas antes de instalarlos).

----------

## ackward

Mi experiencia es que el "emerge --resume" solo es efectivo (retomando el punto donde fallo no el ebuild que fallo) cuando falla la compilacion del ebuild, un "ctrl+c" ademas de parar el ebuild, limpia de temporales y resumirlo supone compilar de 0 de nuevo el ebuild. 

Por otra parte para mi solo es significativo en compilaciones largas, gnome son muchos ebuilds el unico problema es dejar el sistema a medias pero que vuelva a compilar un ebuild que no pasa de los 5 minutos?

Realmente el unico ebuild que odio es la glibc que anda por los 90'

----------

## johpunk

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> ¿No valdría simplemente ctrl-c apagar ordenador - encender ordenador emerge --resume?

 

sabia lo del crtl c mas no lo del --resume  lo tendre en cuenta cuando me toque   :Cool:   y por otro lado yo que tu dejo el pc prendido y dejaria terminar la emergeada de todas formas el pc no consume mucha luz  :Wink:  saludos!

----------

## antogc

ajaja si no es por dejarlo por la noche, es para llevarlo del trabajo de vuelta a casa...a vces me traigo mi propio portatil en le trabajo, para trabajr sobre gento...entonces para llevarlo a mi casa es el problema si me pilla en medio de una instlacion de bastantes paquetes...tengo q cambiar la red y algunas cosillas mas....

lo ideal es Ctrl+c, apago, llego a mi casa, enciendo, configuro red, emerge --resume,,,,,espero q funcione!

----------

## JuanSimpson

también sí tienes ccache habilitado, puedes precionar ctrl+c y apagar, cuando encienda ejecutas emerge --resume y aparentemente compilará desde el principio, pero muy muy rápido y llegará al(los) archivos en los que se había quedado.

----------

## antogc

bueno finalmente solo decir que el tema de Ctrl+c y despues emerge --resume funciona perfectamente, lo hecho sin apagar el portatil...puesto q de mi trabajo a mi casa hay unos 15 minutos pues nada no lo apague y cuando volvi, reconfigure la red, emerge --resume y todo perfe....

por cierto hablando de reconfigurar la red me ocurre un extraño bug con el fichero /etc/resolv.conf, el cual despues de ciertos emerges o acciones (no se cuales exactamente, pero por ejemplo al arrancar) se me reinicia el fichero, para tener red tengo que volver a poner las dns...no es mucho pero es molesto tener que hacerlo cuando arranco...

alguna idea???

----------

## jgascon

Si obtienes la IP por dhcp y usas dhcpcd como cliente puedes añadir lo siguiente a tu /etc/conf.d/net:

```

dhcpcd_ethX="-R"

```

ethX es el nombre del interfaz, normalmente es eth0 pero si la interfaz es wifi puede ser que cambie. La opción -R le dice a dhcpcd que no sobreescriba el resolv.conf. Si te hace falta pasarle algún otro parametro a dchpcd lo puedes añadir de la misma forma. Para más info: Trabajo Modular con Redes y por supuesto man dhcpcd  :Wink: 

----------

## antogc

no tengo asignadas ip a los equipos de la red...no la obtiene por dhcp

----------

## Stolz

 *antogc wrote:*   

> por cierto hablando de reconfigurar la red me ocurre un extraño bug con el fichero /etc/resolv.conf, el cual despues de ciertos emerges o acciones (no se cuales exactamente, pero por ejemplo al arrancar) se me reinicia el fichero, para tener red tengo que volver a poner las dns...no es mucho pero es molesto tener que hacerlo cuando arranco...
> 
> alguna idea???

 

Si no es por DHCP y al reiniciar se te reescribe el fichero /etc/resolv.conf tal vez tengas una linea del tipo dns_servers* en el archivo /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *antogc wrote:*   por cierto hablando de reconfigurar la red me ocurre un extraño bug con el fichero /etc/resolv.conf, el cual despues de ciertos emerges o acciones (no se cuales exactamente, pero por ejemplo al arrancar) se me reinicia el fichero, para tener red tengo que volver a poner las dns...no es mucho pero es molesto tener que hacerlo cuando arranco...
> 
> alguna idea??? 
> 
> Si no es por DHCP y al reiniciar se te reescribe el fichero /etc/resolv.conf tal vez tengas una linea del tipo dns_servers* en el archivo /etc/conf.d/net

 

También puede ser simplemente portage obedeciendo lo que le has dicho que haga.

Ejecuta etc-update, probablemente tengas una línea diciendo CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" en tu /etc/make.conf.

Mas información

Salud!

----------

